# Should i be worried?



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Well things are going well....except for yesterday and today. Hubby sounds like he's losing his voice ten weeks after surgery? Does anyone know if that is something to be concerned about?

Ocean


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

The surgery can affect your vocal chords. I went through a period of time after my surgery where I was really hoarse, but then it slowly went away. I suspect it is just an after affect of the surgery, but there is no reason why you can't ask the doctor. If you are really concerned (which honestly I think it is probably just an affect of the surgery and will go away or he could have caught a little bug that is causing it as his immune system after surgery is more compromised) I also say get it checked out.

Good Luck!

Patti


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

The doctor changed his meds uping them.....and then suddenly now his voice is hoarse and it never was after surgery, but was before. And to top that off his mood is back....

It seems when they play with his meds and he changes.....he was doing so good.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I have had many changes since my thyroidectomy. I also had a very hoarse voice for several weeks, but it went away. A thyroidectomy is a major surgery and it all takes time to heal, time to get the thyroid replacement leveled off and time for the muscles, tendons and vocal chords to heal after the surgery.

Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

ok, thanks


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I found Chloroseptic Sore Throat Spray soothed my throat so well that it really was all I ever used for pain and I've continued using it everytime my throat feels scratchy. I don't know why but every once in awhile my throat feels dry - my mouth feels dry, if I talk too much my throat seems a little sore and then I use the Chloroseptic and it all improves instantly.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

oceanmist said:


> The doctor changed his meds uping them.....and then suddenly now his voice is hoarse and it never was after surgery, but was before. And to top that off his mood is back....
> 
> It seems when they play with his meds and he changes.....he was doing so good.


perhaps the doc increased the meds too much and that is causing his moodiness? Has your hubby had his labs drawn since the increase? If not, can he call the doc and get in?

As far as the hoarseness, it took a few months for my voice to go back to normal after surgery, and it was a slow gradual improvement. It never got worse again. Maybe something's healing and affecting the vocal choords, but I would want to call the doc to be sure.


----------

